# caravan guard and interpartner assist



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any information about interpartner assist, the breakdown company which caravan guard use?
Has anyone been unfortunate and had to use this company? 
If so, how would you rate the service and experience you had?
I would appreciate any information about insuring my motor home with this company.
I am, at present, covered by the motor home facts insurance .

Thank you


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you not happy with the MHF insurance with European breakdown cover. My renewal is due soon and would like to know any better. Have only used UK breakdown and that was good.

cabby


----------



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for your response. 
We have been lucky enough not to have needed breakdown. but have had a quote from caravan guard which is a little better than the motor home facts quote and wondered if anyone had heard of them or had the unfortunate need to have needed to use this service.


----------

